# Some advice please ...



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, I had my prostap injection on CD21. (12 days ago) Im now CD1 as AF arrived this morning. My First Scan before starting the stimulation injections is tomorrow evening. Will they still do the Scan if AF is here or will I need to reschedule?
Im not really sure what to expect.....
TIA x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Tia, 

Yes they will do the scan.  The baseline (first scan) they prefer it if AF has already started.  It is unpleasant for the scan but all of the nurses are used to doing it.

Good luck with your journey. xx


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Tazza, 

Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure what to expect. I'm glad they will still go ahead and do it as I was worried they would push our treatment back. I'll mark on my treatment card AF started today, as they asked me to log my bleed after prostap injection, but date wise its right on time for AF to come during a normal cycle for me. xx

Oh and It's Lea, when I wrote TIA i meant "thanks in advance" sorry if I confused you! xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

oops! I had just looked and said tia at the end and it didn't click! my apologies. 

Hopefully you are getting on well with your cycle with no side effects.

Good luck xx


----------

